# gonna upgrade soon... got a few ??



## mike55btz (Aug 6, 2006)

this part made no sense...deleted...



i have been searching a lot but most of the posts are OLD... so is there a sticky showing to complete process from going from 1 drive to 1 LARGE drive...


i want to go from my 80hr tivo not sure of the drive size?? to a 500gb maxtor quickview. 

1) i have the weaknees lba boot cd, i also have the ptvlba boot cd..
2) issue the standard command to backup | restore to the new large drive with a 127mb swap ??

that is where i am stuck... do i use the 127mb swap for 500gb drive ? if not do i just specify a 250mb swap ?

the os is currently 7.3.1 i think...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Ok, your post is a bit hard to understand, but let me see here...

The new DT models will work just fine with large drives. Just use the weaknees site and .iso that has large drive support.

Look at this site for the complete walkthrough:
www.upgrade-instructions.com
(this also includes a link to the .iso upgrade cd)


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The DT TiVo does not have the 137GB restriction. Just use the LBA48 boot CD that you have downloaded. You can install any size PATA (IDE) drive, as long as it is larger than the original. These instructions are very good:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

Swap space has had much discussion here. 127 is the maximum that you can specify with mfsrestore and have it be initialized properly. If you specify over 127, you will need to init the swap with tpip. The TiVo will run ok with 127 for swap. The big question is whether there is enough swap to recover from a GSOD, which probably will only happen if your hard drive is dying. I would just use 127.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Try this thread post 775. There are a few good links there that should help.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

So if I use 127 meg swap and go from the stock 80Gig to a 500 Gig I can use the floppy only to run mfsbackup | mfsrestore


----------



## mike55btz (Aug 6, 2006)

perfect... i only posted to confirm what i read in other posts... i am going to try the 250 swap on my 500gb maxtor drive... i will keep reading, and if i figure out tpip and how to use it i might try it.... 


sorry if my post was confusing... i was just in a hurry typing it out.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You will need to use tpip if you use a swap space larger than 127.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is another good thread on the subect. :up:


----------

